# Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro Fps Question



## Lead Slinger (Mar 24, 2012)

Any one have the chance to chrony the WRP with lead ammo.(,40 cal) or (.44 cal) I own a WRP and love its accuracy,and was thinking of small game hunting with it. The penitration tests on layered carboard reveal similar pentration produced by my high powered air rifles..22/.25 and both air guns have plenty of FPS for taking small game.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

If that's the case mate then go for it, the only game that's really tough is squirrels so be careful shooting them, sometimes they may need a little knife through the ribs, certainly don't try necking them they bite back, rabbits are super easy to kill, and birds are too. Chest shot's need big ammo though on birds.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Bookneck, it sounds like you have has experence picking up a wounded squirrel! -- Tex


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

bootneck, cant your fine dog finish the squirrels for you ?


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

certainly do tex, learnt the hard way when i was 9, with a wounded squirrel climbing up and biting my inner thigh, only happened the once, lesson learnt, I've not taken the dog after squirrels yet, I think he would be just fine but I've only hit birds since getting the dog, he's only a year old and i don't get home much anymore so only get opportunistic shot's, I can't justify a day's hunting when i barely see my wife :-(, on leave not but it's paternity leave so still not much chance to get away, i would absolutely love to get a full day's hunting in again, being a grown up is hard ;-)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The Saunders Wrist Rocket can be very fast with the right bands. Personally, I use Tex-shooter's bands on my WRP.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This may not give you what you want to know, but maybe it will help. -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/blog/9/entry-103-test-of-different-fork-extensions-lengths/


----------



## Lead Slinger (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanx guys your opionions will be put to great use.


----------

